# Sistema Electrico en Maquina de Coser Nicoleta



## EdRuCa (Nov 1, 2012)

hola a todos soy nuevo en este foro , pero me gustaría plantear una situación que me sucedió y me pueden ayudar con la solución...

Yo tengo una máquina eléctrica de coser Nicoleta (INTR Mecanica CUGIR) que funciona con 220V (yo para realizarle pruebas tengo conectado un transformador de 110 a 220 a la línea, ya que no dispongo de entrada de 220V)

La máquina funciona muy lento y forzado, esto lógicamente es debido al motor, entonces lo saqué , lo limpié, le saqué los carbones y los limpié también, luego lo probé afuera antes de conectarla a la polea que mueve el mecanismo para coser, entonces funciono perfecto , medí la tensión en los extremos del colector del motor y varía hasta 24V a medida que pisaba más el pedal, dije bueno está perfecto, entonces volví a conectar todo nuevamente  y no me funcionaba nada , cuando accionaba el pedal, no se generaba ninguna tensón en los extremos del colector del motor, no sé que habrá pasado, abrí el pedal y chequeé continuidad desde el inicio hasta el finaly todo OK,  el modelo del pedal es REOSTAT MC que tiene adentro una resistencia de potencia que se va conectando en diferentes puntos a travé de flejes, y medí el ohmiaje entre el cable que entra y sale y varía a medida que lo presiono...mi duda más concreta es la conexión desde la alimentación de 220 al motor final a través del pedal, porque la toma de la máquina de coser tiene 3 terminales, 1 es común a la alimentación y al pedal y los otros va 1 a la alimentación y el otro al pedal, no sé le agradecería cualquier sugerencia acerca de este tema..

ah realizé otra prueba después de ver que no me funcionaba, alimenté el motor por sus escobillas con 24V CA y no me trabajó tampoco, no pude dormir ayer después de este fiasco

gracias a todos de antemano


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 1, 2012)

Amigo, bueno deberia chequearse 1ro. que el mecanismo de la maquina este ligero. 
Ademas el control de velocidad del motor.


----------



## YIROSHI (Nov 1, 2012)

Compañero EdRuCa tu mismo lo has dicho es de 220V 50Hz, usas un elevador de linea o convertidor Europeo de 110V 60Hz a 220V 50Hz bueno eso espero que tengas, estos tienen cierta potencia para trabajar en ciertos electrodomesticos, si el Trafo no tiene la sufi potencia se cuelga el electrodomestico fijate en las caracteristicas de la maquina, debe desir cuanta es la potencia que necesita para trabajar bien.

Saludos compañero.


----------



## EdRuCa (Nov 1, 2012)

no amigos el trafo tiene la suficiente potencia (700W) y yo le hize una prueba al motor solo , sin ning'un mecanismo de polea, es decir no tiene resistencia alguna, el motor tiene asociado un condensador y una resistencia en la bobina de arranque, a lo mejor alguno est'a da;ado y evita el arranque del motor, no s'e ...


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 1, 2012)

*EdRuCa*...



> luego lo probé afuera antes de conectarla a la polea que mueve el mecanismo para coser, entonces funciono perfecto


vallamos por partes dijo jack....
si el motor funciona con 220 y esta bien sigamos...
como se mueve la polea de la maquina, floja, pesada?
tiene aceite? algunas maquinas vienen con bomba de aceite, esta funciona?
es de este tipo?







podria ser hilo enrrollado debajo de la platina....


----------



## EdRuCa (Nov 1, 2012)

amigo solaris8 , casualmente la foto que public'o es la m'aquina de coser m'ia, tiene polea que se regula la tensi'on de la misma mediante el ajuste del motor a la base que se puede fijar mas arriba a mas abajo..


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 1, 2012)

me alegra haber acertado...








> como se mueve la polea de la maquina, floja, pesada?
> tiene aceite? algunas maquinas vienen con bomba de aceite, esta funciona?





> podria ser hilo enrrollado debajo de la platina....





> regula la tensi'on de la misma mediante el ajuste del motor a la base que se puede fijar mas arriba a mas abajo..



no estara muy tenso?

revisaste algo de lo  anterior...


----------

